# Cardinals are back



## busypotter (May 31, 2013)

Mama cardinal is back, I saw her sitting in an orchid basket this morning so guess she has laid her eggs once again. Something calming about Mama thinking the greenhouse is a good place for her babies. This year will be drier for her as I left the plastic on the top after we removed the winter cover up.

Will try and get a pic, when she takes a break, here is her nest from last year


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Clark (May 31, 2013)

Do they all make it, or does the runt get kicked out?
The nest looks a little small...


----------



## jjkOC (May 31, 2013)

What a great photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2013)

Every year, our cardinals make a nest and then a cowbird comes along. Last year, I found the cowbird chick before it knocked out the cardinal chicks. But I think the cowbird came back and killed the cardinal chicks.


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2013)

You have the cowbird curse too???? We have a forest full and they're
eating our feeders out every day. The only critters that they are afraid of
are the squirrels. They even hassle jays. I'm beginning to hate cowbirds!


----------



## busypotter (Jun 1, 2013)

They did fine last year I kind of expected two nests this year because we have five cardinals now., but not so far. I worry about snakes around here.


----------

